# Newbie from Pittsburgh - with question



## lilyraisin (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all! So happy to find your site!

I'm the mom of three cats and one little white mouse named Moishi. He doesn't live with his cat sisters. He lives in my office and has quite a following of fans in my place of work. Moishi was originally supposed to be snake food but it didn't happen because well ... I couldn't let it happen. I've had him a bit over a year now and he's such a little joy! 

My question has to do with my inability to find a place near me that sells fancy mice. I've heard you should use a breeder instead of a pet store (although Moishi came from a pet store and is a little angel).

Thoughts?

Thanks so much!  ... here's Moishi getting a massage last week ...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! 

That has got to be the most relaxed mousie I've seen outside of my mousery!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! You can find breeders locally around here. Many won't sell you show type mice until you are very experienced and get around...but you are lucky to live in a state with rodent shows coming up this spring. I will have hopefully some interesting babies this year but am located in Baltimore. 
Good luck!


----------

